# Mini DSP, 1 input, 4 outputs 1 subwoofer?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

If you have a Mini DSP with the 2.1 plug in, can you use a "Y" adapter on the input side and multiple "Y" adapters on the output side to create more EQ options for a single subwoofer? I don't know that I would need it, but having more filters could be a good thing. I don't see any reason this wouldn't work, but I don't have a miniDSP yet so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The few miniDSP products that I have worked with allow you to have multiple (4) configurations, or "tunings" if you will, loaded in the unit, and they can easily be switched from one to another via front panel switch or via remote, once programmed, for comparison or simply to give you tuning options. Easier than Y cables.

Not sure exactly how you were going to use the Y cables. You can not Y several outputs together to go to a single destination, that will not work and can often damage them.


----------

